# Northern Star



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I liked it  please post more!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks! Here's Chapter Two in a different perspective...

*CHAPTER TWO
*_Rayne

_Who Knew Birds Were So Scary?

"Come on Rayne, the watering place is not far." Gem said to her one year old filly.

Rayne groaned. "Mother, we've been walking for ages! You say it's not far and then we go far and nothing." She said, slowing her pace. 

Gem sighed. "Well if you want to survive then we'll have to keep walking. We make this trip every time the creek where we stay runs dry." Gem reminded her, knowing she had taken this trip before as a young foal. 

Rayne sighed and flicked her short black tail. She looked in front of her at the other mares and foals who trudged behind Brisa, the lead mare. Rayne knew the whole herd trusted the mare to lead them to water. Rayne reminded herself she never wanted to be lead mare, it seemed like too much of a burden. She looked over her shoulder at the large black stallion that walked behind the group, making sure everybody kept going. Rayne shuddered, she didn't want to be nipped by Cadillac if we lagged behind. 

The bay filly sighed and walked beside her mother. She hung her head and wished they would at least stop to rest for a few minutes. It was tiring. After a few more hours of walking, Brisa neighed. Rayne swung her head up and was very pleased to see the sun glittering on the gentle waves of a pond. Rayne ran forward, glad to have made it. But Brisa cut her off, pinning her ears and snapping at her. Rayne clacked her teeth as she backed away.

"Foolish foal," Brisa snapped. "You could've gotten yourself killed by Thunder Cloud." She nodded towards the sorrel stallion with his herd by the water.

Rayne gazed at them. They didn't seem to notice the new herd. Cadillac sauntered up to the front of the group. He stared at the other herd before signaling to his mares to follow him around to the other side. The other herd looked up. Cadillac acknowledged Thunder Cloud but his hard look reminded the younger stallion to stay away.

The tired and thirsty herd ran up to the water and drank heavily. Cadillac waited his turn patiently, keeping an eye on Thunder Cloud's herd. Rayne pawed at the water, sending some flying everywhere. She settled down and drank until she was full and then went to lie down. 

She was peacefully sleeping when she heard the call of warning. She scrambled to her feet. The herd was looking up at the sky. Rayne trotted over to her mother and looked too. There was a bird flying in circles in the sky. It had a round body and a skinny tail. On top of its head were what looked like very tiny wings spinning around fast. The bird made a rumbling noise. Rayne trembled. 

Suddenly, the bird dove down towards them. "Run!" Brisa yelled and the herd scattered. The bird chased after them. Rayne's heart pounded. She was so frightened she ran and ran, not caring where she was going. She looked behind her, still hearing the loud noise from the bird. 

She ran and ran until her legs were too tired to carry her. She stopped and looked around. Everything was quiet. The strange bird was gone. And so was her family.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This is really good! Please post the rest before i go crazy! Ahah 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So sorry for a huge amount of nothing going on here! Been busy and so much has happened but I.will get a chapter 3 up ASAP. What do you think, Sunset or Rayne POV?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

CHAPTER 3 
Rayne

The silence was pure torture. Rayne steadily walked up a steep hill, moving around large boulders. She.made it to the top and looked at the world expanding around her. She awed at it before getting serious. She scanned the open land for other horses or possibly her family but it was empty. The sky lacked the big bird that she blamed for getting her lost.

Rayne sighed and bent her legs, lowering herself to the ground. She laid her head on the ground, staring at the sky. "Where are you guys?" She asked. "Come back for me."

She thought her wish came true when she heard something rustle close by. Rayne scrambled to her feet and watched with bright eyes as three brown animals emerged from the trees. They.saw her and fled. Rayne ran too. She knew they were deer but she'd seen them fight each other before and didn't want to be an opponent.

She cantered along the ridge and slowly made her way down. A bird flying out of a tree spooked her into galloping. She dodged trees and rocks. The forest stopped and Rayne ran across and open meadow. She saw no other animals. 

Then she was flung to the ground. She was too exhausted to make an effort to get up. Nothing hurt her next so she guessed she just tripped. 

Rayne rested her head on the grass. The world seemed so big and the possibility of finding her family was hopeless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

I love! Keep going! I think your my favorite auther


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Chapter 4
Sunset

~Bachelor~

Why me? Why'd I have to be sent away like they didn't want me? Sunset wondered as he slowly traveled across a steep hill. He'd thought about returning to his herd again but the message Java sent was clear. Besides, their scent had vanished. He could only smell fresh air, the recent scent of a fox, and coyote left-behinds.

The buckskin colt lowered his head close to the ground. There was hardly any grass and he could tell the air was getting colder. He remembered how it felt moons before the snow came. The air started getting cold and his coat got fuzzy and the shine disappeared. He looked at his side, no extra hair yet. Good. He'd never survived Winter without his family but his mother had taught him all he needed to know. 

Sunset picked up the pace, getting thirsty. He walked for several miles before he caught sight of a watering hole. He cantered towards it but circled around to slow himself when he saw three other horses. He stopped at stared at them. It was a small herd. He sniffed. They were all stallions. Bachelors, his mother had told him when they saw one when Sunset was a foal.

They looked up and watched as he approached the water and hesitantly started drinking.

"This is our hole." One of them, a tall black stallion, said.

"I just need a drink and I'll be on my way." Sunset insisted, stepping back.

"Go find your own." The black one snorted.

"Twister, be nice." The smallest stallion, a sorrel, hissed. "Don't mind him, he's been a grouch ever since he left his herd." He turned his attention to Sunset.

"I'm Sunset." Sunset replied.

"Runo." The sorrel said. "That's Twister, we came from the same herd. "This is Delgado." He turned his head to the third stallion, he was a paint but his face was all brown except for a blaze and he had one blue eye and one brown eye.

Sunset studied the others, noticing Runo had a sliver of white on one leg. Twister was fully black but his mane was long. 

"We're going to find a herd and steal some mares." Delgado told him. "Want to join us?"

Sunset agreed and spent that whole winter with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Come on!!!! Don't do that! Rayne and sunset need to find each other!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Chapter 5
_Rayne_

A Friend Indeed

Rayne sighed. Her legs ached from walking but everything around her reminded her of the bird, like it was watching her and getting ready to swoop down any moment now and eat her. Like it did her family. She didn't know if she'd ever escape it. No matter how far she walked. 

She'd spent the winter alone. Walking until she found a watering hole and stayed there for a few days before moving on when she saw a group of unfamiliar horses come into view. There were four and she could tell they were stallions. They all looked big. She'd scrambled away before they saw her. There was a big black one that led the group, a pinto, a buckskin, and a sorrel that was a lot smaller than the rest. 

Still Rayne had avoided them. They didn't look welcoming. She found another watering hole and scraped at the ground nearby it, revealing very little grass but she appreciated it. Soon Winter past and she greeted the warmth of spring joyfully. The thought of the big bird hardly ever came, except when she saw crows flying in circles in the sky. 

Rayne spent half an hour eating a patch of grass until she was full, winter was hard but she had survived it. She heard a bird cry and looked up to see a hawk swooping towards her, she saw his long sharp claws sticking out. She neighed and ran, looking back to see it had landed on the ground not far from where she once was, in his claws was a small animal. _Glad it wasn't me._ She thought and trotted away.

She walked down a hill where she was met by a cluster of rocks that had probably fallen from somewhere. She walked around them but suddenly tripped. "Ahh!" She cried, falling forward into a heap. She felt a pain in her leg and quickly tried to stand but her back leg hurt, not too bad. She craned her head and noticed there was blood trickling down. 

"I hurt you! I'm sorry! I didn't mean to hurt you! Don't hurt me!"

Rayne almost fled but curiosity made her stay and look to see another horse standing there. She looked panicking and afraid. Rayne guessed she was only about a year old, maybe younger than that. She was bay with a crooked blaze and socks on all four legs. 

"I won't hurt you. I didn't see you there." Rayne said. "I'm Rayne."

"Esme." The filly replied timidly. 

"What are you doing out here all alone?" Rayne asked.

"I got separated from my family." Esme said. "A horrible bird came."

Rayne froze, remembering the sound and image of the bird that took her family too. "A bird came and took my family too." She finally said. 

"Oh." Esme lowered her head and sighed. 

"Come on, we better go." Rayne said. 

Esme perked up. "Why?" 

"I don't know. My family was always on the move, we need to find water too." Rayne told her. "Let's go." They both started walking.


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

sounds good but still, make sure rayne and sunset meet each other!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you! I'll put up the next chapter either tomorrow or Saturday. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## War Horse 24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Any more I need more of the story


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman said:


> Thank you! I'll put up the next chapter either tomorrow or Saturday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So much for that!! Okay, okay, here is the next chapter.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Chapter Six

*On His Own

Sunset playfully nipped at Runo's mane. The sorrel stallion turned around and paid him back with a nibble on the neck. Sunset squealed, half reared, and trotted away. He looked back at Runo and saw his friend had lost interest in playing and was trotting over to Twister and Delgado, who were lost in conversation.

Sunset quickly followed him and came up in time to hear Twister say: "Sorry guys, it's time for me to go, start my own herd." He was saying, his long forelock draping over one eye. 

"Leaving?!" Sunset exclaimed, halting.

Twister nodded. "Yepp. I'm going to find myself a couple mares, start a herd, fight off unwanted stallions." He said like it was the dream life. 

Sunset snorted. He couldn't imagine Twister leaving. Not after being together  for many months and becoming friends. But he did leave. And Delgado did a couple weeks later. Sunset looked at Runo. The sorrel was small but had a firey attitude when he needed it. 

"It's time for us to go our separate paths." Runo said one day. 

Sunset was in shock.

"We'll see each other again, someday." Runo told him.

And just like that, Sunset was on his own again. But this time he had his mind set on getting a herd. Someone he'd stay with forever. He started traveling again, but going to lower elevation in search of water. The watering hole where he and his friends had stayed had dried up. _Maybe that's why they left. Left me to fend for myself. _He thought. He sighed. It didn't seem like life would get any easier. The buckskin continued on.

-----------------
And for waiting SO long! Chapter Seven!!
-----------------

*Chapter Seven

*The Encounter

"C'mon Rayne! Hurry it up or that cougar will eat you." Esme joked, trotting several yards ahead of Rayne. Wherever Esme was heading, she seemed excited about it. And she always joked about a cougar coming to eat those who lagged behind a.k.a. Rayne. 

"Esme, we've been doing this for weeks. Can't we find somewhere and just stay there forever?" Rayne snorted.

Rayne cantered after Esme. The grass was thick in some places this time of year, still fresh from spring and the sun hadn't withered it away. But water was scarce. Rayne longed for it and she knew that's why Esme was in the mood to keep traveling.

_Okay, at the next watering hole, I'm not moving again for days. _She told herself.

The steadily climbed to the top of a ridge and stared at all the land that spread out before them as far as the horizon. "It's beautiful, isn't it?" Esme asked. After a few minutes, she exclaimed, "Look!" She bobbed her head in a certain direction down the ridge.

Rayne tried to see what she was looking at, before spotting what she very much longed for. "Water!" She whinnied and carefully hurried down the ridge which Esme trailing behind her. They reached the water and eagerly drank their fill. 

"Great, now let's stay here forever." Rayne nickered. The area around the watering hole was decent. There were few trees and what trees there were were too small to stand under. But the grass looked green from being watered. 

Esme rolled her eyes and pawed at the water. They stayed near the watering hole for several hours, resting and eating. Rayne lowered her nose to the pool of water and drank. She suddenly got an odd smell, it didn't feel right either. She looked up and over at Esme. She froze.

Standing yards behind Esme was a mini-cougar. _Bobcat. _Rayne remembered. It stared at them and lowered its head, its eyes narrowed. 

"Run Esme." 

Esme looked up. "I don't fall for jokes as easy as you do!" She snorted instead of nickered. 

"No Esme, I mean it!" Rayne insisted, her voice getting serious.

Esme shook her head. "You can't fool me, Rayne!" She stomped her foot and it caused the bobcat to crouch.

"ESME! I'm freakin' serious! It's a bobcat, behind you!" Rayne's voice was frantic and Esme reluctantly looked. 

She squealed when she saw the cat staring at her. Within half a second, both horses were on the run, not bothering to look and see if the bobcat was following. They ran for miles until Rayne had the courage to look, surely a bobcat wouldn't pursue this long. 

"It's safe, Esme, it's gone." Rayne said, breathlessly and slowed to a walk. "Phew." She breathed. 

Esme wordlessly laid down. She looked at Rayne. "Thanks for saving me, back there." She said.

Rayne nodded. "You're welcome." She said. 

They rested for a while before they heard a noise somewhere around them. Rayne's hard pounded, and she got to her feet. 

"Rayne, I think it's the bobcat!" Esme said worriedly. "Let's go."

"Wait!" A voice called out that frightened them more. "I won't hurt you."


----------



## War Horse 24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wanting for Chapter 8.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Chapter Eight

The Buckskin Stallion

Rayne and Esme spun around and stared in the direction of the voice. Rayne pinned her ears, ready to fight or flight. 

Slowly she saw a horse emerge from the woods and calmed down knowing it wasn't a horse eating animal, still she was wary. "Who are you?" She asked.

"Who are you?" The handsome, buckskin stallion answered.

"I asked you first." Rayne retorted.

"So?" 

Rayne looked at Esme. "Obviously he's just wanting to waste our time, let's go." She said.

"Wait," The stallion neighed. "I'm Sunset. Now, your names?"

Rayne frowned at him. "Rayne. And that's Esme." She told him.

"Pleasure to meet you." Sunset said politely. "I'm looking to start my own herd...what are you two doing out here alone?" 

"We were separated from our herds." Esme answered him.

"Oh," Sunset said, lowering his head. "Well, I was kicked from mine, as colts are, and then left the bachelor herd I was in." He said.

Rayne nodded. Then there was awkward silence.

"Well, I am trying to start a herd, and being it unsafe for all of us to be out here all alone, would you two like to join my herd?" Sunset asked. 

Esme's eyes looked towards Rayne hopefully. "Come on Rayne." She insisted.

Rayne snorted. "Fine. We'll join."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

EEEK not the meeting I was expecting but yay!


----------

